# Philosophy and Existential Angst



## xmrdoomx (Oct 8, 2010)

I have one little problem. I smoked marihuana 4 months ago, and i got DP&DR. The fact is that i have some kind of philosophical angst. I read a lot of philosophy, and i never got this sensation; but now, after i smoked weed, sometimes involuntarily philosophic thoughts go round inside my mind and it's really scary. I got panic attacks. The question is, this have a connection beetwen DP and DR and OCD? Because this disturbing thoughts appear when i am experiencing derealization. Hope you can answer me, please. And if someone feels the same way, please, share with me your experience...

Cheers


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

xmrdoomx said:


> I have one little problem. I smoked marihuana 4 months ago, and i got DP&DR. The fact is that i have some kind of philosophical angst. I read a lot of philosophy, and i never got this sensation; but now, after i smoked weed, sometimes involuntarily philosophic thoughts go round inside my mind and it's really scary. I got panic attacks. The question is, this have a connection beetwen DP and DR and OCD? Because this disturbing thoughts appear when i am experiencing derealization. Hope you can answer me, please. And if someone feels the same way, please, share with me your experience...
> 
> Cheers


I've been suffering from existential angst for quite a few months now, and I really have to say.. yeah it's all connected


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

xmrdoomx said:


> The question is, this have a connection beetwen DP and DR and OCD?


To answer your question, yes, there is a definite connection between OCD and DP/DR. I have read this in many books regarding Depersonalization, and have consulted a professional M.D as well. I suffer from OCD myself, but do not experience philosophical or existential angst.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

What are the thoughts that have been bothering you in particular.


----------



## Kia (Oct 9, 2010)

omg more people like me. this is such a relief. for awhile now i have felt like i been thrust into an existential crisis and i have no way out!!! i hate these feelings. i do blame the weed. its like my thought process is perpetually stoned even when i'm not high. i have since quit the weed because i think it exacerbates the existential angst (great phrase btw).


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Well this is a problem of definition. Of which I am too lazy to define right now.

You should not be afraid of thinking intellectually about life, the universe, and everything (HHGTTG FTW) that is a good thing. The "feeling of unreality" like you are not existing is something else.


----------



## xmrdoomx (Oct 8, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Well this is a problem of definition. Of which I am too lazy to define right now.
> 
> You should not be afraid of thinking intellectually about life, the universe, and everything (HHGTTG FTW) that is a good thing. The "feeling of unreality" like you are not existing is something else.


Yes, you're right, i think that thing of unreality is what cause anxiety, . Anyway, i'm starting to succeed this problem. thanks for your post


----------



## xmrdoomx (Oct 8, 2010)

Kia said:


> omg more people like me. this is such a relief. for awhile now i have felt like i been thrust into an existential crisis and i have no way out!!! i hate these feelings. i do blame the weed. its like my thought process is perpetually stoned even when i'm not high. i have since quit the weed because i think it exacerbates the existential angst (great phrase btw).


It doesn't matter. That existential crisis it's just a HABBIT. What i'm trying to say: When you got this DP&DR, you developed this "problem". I mean, the only solution is making more things and erase the bad habbit you've got. I don't have DP&DR anymore(well, like once a day) but the angst comes around my head very often. I realize that when i'm doing stuff, like writing songs, talkin with my friends, singing, etc. (doing something repeatedly), thah shit dissapears. In fact, after you lose dp, the existential angst comes stronger (in my case). Just have fun and make art or get a hobbie or MORE hobies
Sorry, i know my english sucks, but i'm learning it haha. Cheers and i hope you can be able to forget this crisis. I know how hard and terrible it can be.

PD: Yes, weed make it worse.


----------

